# loistoTXT



## Reaby (Mar 20, 2021)

Reaby submitted a new resource:

loistoTXT - Subtitles (or lyrics) to livestream, with optional OBS control and QLC+ scene integration.



> *loistoTXT*, a nodejs app and an overall solution to add subtitles or lyrics and lower 3rd's to your livestream. For a quick start guide see: https://github.com/reaby/loistotxt/wiki/Getting-Started
> 
> The subtitles operator may as well change OBS scenes from the remote tablet or PC and control venue lights with QLC+ integration. See https://github.com/reaby/loistotxt/wiki for more tutorials and infos.
> 
> View attachment 69135



Read more about this resource...


----------

